# Coleman Cots



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

I bought three of these Bad Boys for my kids, but we've only used them once and came up with a better alternative for camping. Would love to get them to someone who will use them! I paid $40 a piece for them, asking $30 or all 3 for $80. I listed them on KSL, too. 
Thanks.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Where are you located? If they are in good condition, I'll take all 3 if you're close to me.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Packout said:


> Where are you located? If they are in good condition, I'll take all 3 if you're close to me.


Hey Packout, I am up in Layton. I do have one offer that came through just after posting this, but if they end up not showing up I'll let you know. Also! I am glad you commented, I clicked on your sagebasin link and now I know where to get well priced taxidermy service so thank you.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok. Let me know, I can have my stop by if they fall thru.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Hey Packout, I sent you a message, but just in case you missed it. I'd be willing to meet you halfway.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Well all, Packout and various KSL'rs have flaked on me so far. And because I had so many people saying "Oh yeah, I want these!" I bought the replacement items I had in mind, and now my wife is a bit upset with me. So help a brother out and lets get these sold! Lol


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Well- I didn't flake out on you. I told you I'd take them and waited a couple days and didn't hear back so I figured you worked it out with someone else- as you said in post #3. Then I went to the South Slope hunting. 
I'd still be willing to buy them, but not sure when I will be thru Layton again (my wife was in Layton the day after I told you I'd take them) . I'm in Northern UT County.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Packout said:


> Well- I didn't flake out on you. I told you I'd take them and waited a couple days and didn't hear back so I figured you worked it out with someone else- as you said in post #3. Then I went to the South Slope hunting.
> I'd still be willing to buy them, but not sure when I will be thru Layton again (my wife was in Layton the day after I told you I'd take them) . I'm in Northern UT County.


I am driving through SF on Thursday on my way to hunt outside of Cedar City. I sent you my number in a PM, but since I didn't get a reply I assumed you flaked. Sorry amigo! Send me a message and we'll coordinate. Thanks!


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/65519756


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I sent you a text and PM.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Sold!


----------

